# Northwave Gran Canion 2 GTX



## MTBAlex (15. September 2009)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand mal sagen ob der Gran Canion 2 ein Winterschuh ist oder nicht. Ich kann da nichts finden. Der Gran Canion (1) ist ja eher ein Touren Sommerschuh...

Grüße Alex


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (15. September 2009)

..und der 2er sein Nachfolger, und sicher auch kein Winterschuh, nicht für kalte Temp....





MTBAlex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand mal sagen ob der Gran Canion 2 ein Winterschuh ist oder nicht. Ich kann da nichts finden. Der Gran Canion (1) ist ja eher ein Touren Sommerschuh...
> 
> Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBAlex (15. September 2009)

Ok macht irgendwie Sinn...


----------



## Pivy (9. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus.
Momentan suche ich nach einem Schuh für einen Alpencross im Sommer. Der Gran Canion scheint mit hohem Schaft und Vibramsohle ja ganz gut geeignet zu sein. 
Aber ich habe Bedenken, dass der Schuh bei gutem Wetter zu warm sein könnte. Kann da jemand von seinen Erfahrungen mit dem Schuh berichten?
Wäre evtl. der Drifter G.T.X. , oder der Patrol eine bessere Wahl?

Gruß 
Pivy


----------



## Lakka (10. März 2011)

Huhu, ob die Schuhe zu warm werden kann ich dir jetzt leider nicht sagen, da ich die Dinger erst seit n paar Wochen hab. Aber: Sie sind wunderbar leicht, hervorragend verarbeitet und sitzen wirklich super. 
Da das Material GoreTex ist würd ich behaupten wollen dass die auch ganz gut lüften. Bin auf jeden Fall total begeistert von den Schuhen.


----------



## kitor (12. März 2011)

Die sind auch im Winter super. Mit so Neoprenüberdingern perfekt auch bei kalten Temperaturen.


----------



## Kruko (13. März 2011)

Ich war mit dem Schuh letztes Jahr schon in den Alpen unterwegs und hatte keine Probleme damit. Kann den Schuh bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## Pivy (14. März 2011)

Das klingt gut. Habe den schon erstmal zur Ansicht bestellen lassen. Mal schaun wie er sitzt und wie es sich damit läuft.
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## thalamus (30. März 2011)

Das neuere Modell ist vom Schnitt her deutlich anders als der alte Gran Canyon (der hatte noch etwas Farbe und normale Schnürsenkel). Er ist deutlich weiter und ein bisschen kürzer geworden. 

Es passen für die Übergangszeit etwas dickere Socken und wenn´s richtig kalt wird, Neoprenüberzüge. In der Sommerzeit hatte ich mit dem alten Modell keinen übermäßigen Hitzestau.

Falls wer interesse haben sollte, ich habe ein paar nagelneue, ungertragene zu verkaufen (aus Garantietausch, gerne mit Beleg). Größe 43, OVP.


----------



## Pivy (30. März 2011)

Die Schuhe sind heute angekommen. 
Fühlten sich bei der ersten Anprobe super an. Ich denke die Schuhe werden es. Am Wochenende werde ich mal eine ausgedehnte Probefahrt machen.

@thalamus: Schade dass du jetzt erst geschrieben hast. Größe 43 wäre genau passend gewesen.


----------



## thalamus (30. März 2011)

Tja, hab das Thema erst heute beim schmökern entdeckt... (wenn man krank ist findet sich hier so einiges)

Nichts desto trotz, viel Spaß mit den Schuhen und natürlich beim biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boinger (1. April 2011)

Ich suche gerade eh welche und hab normal Größe 43. Ich hab aber schon gelesen, man soll lieber eine Größe größer nehmen, da sie eher klein ausfallen. Stimmt das? Und ist das nun das alte oder neue Modell, das du verkaufst?


----------



## thalamus (1. April 2011)

Boinger schrieb:


> Ich suche gerade eh welche und hab normal Größe 43. Ich hab aber schon gelesen, man soll lieber eine Größe größer nehmen, da sie eher klein ausfallen. Stimmt das?



Stimmt.



Boinger schrieb:


> Und ist das nun das alte oder neue Modell, das du verkaufst?



Das neue, aktuelle Modell.


----------



## Boinger (1. April 2011)

thalamus schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> 
> 
> Dann musst du weiter einen Käufer finden. Schade


----------



## sa88oc (8. Januar 2013)

Hat wer die Schuhe schon so um die 0 Grad
getragen?


----------



## Pivy (9. Januar 2013)

Solche Temperaturen sind mit dem Schuh absolut kein Problem. Fahre die inzwischen ganzjährig. 
Hatte vorher bereits den Celsius GTX. Den fahre ich aber nur noch unter -10°C weil die Sohle im Vergleich eher unbequem ist und bis dahin der Canyon voll taugt.


----------

